# A Heartwarming Story (May offend some)



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A young family moved into a house next door to an empty plot. 

One day Joe, Steve and a gang of building workers turned up to start building a house.

The young family's 5-year-old daughter naturally took an interest in all the activity going on next door and started talking with the workers. 

She hung around and eventually the builders, all with hearts of gold, more or less adopted the little girl as a sort of project mascot. They chatted with her, let her sit with them while they had tea and lunch breaks, and gave her little jobs to do here and there to make her feel important. 

They even gave her, her very own hard hat and gloves.

At the end of the first week they presented her with a pay envelope containing two pounds in 10p coins. The little girl took her 'pay' home to her mother who suggested that they take the money she had received to the bank the next day to start a savings account.

When they got to the bank the cashier was tickled pink listening to the little girl telling her about her 'work' on the building site and the fact she had a 'pay packet'.

'You must have worked very hard to earn all this', said the bank cashier. 

The little girl proudly replied, 'I worked all last week with the men building a big house.'

'My goodness gracious,' said the cashier, 'Will you be working on the house again this week, as well?' The little girl thought for a moment and said... 





'I think so. provided those wank**s at Jewsons deliver the fu***ng bricks.'


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

BRILLIANT,my hubby nearly fell off his chair laughing when i read it out to him lol


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I loled


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Hope she didn't use that sort of language in front of the builders :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My wife nearly wet herself


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Well as someone who works for Jewsons delivering bricks, I can tell you I am well offended. 
  :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've sent that to a good friend of mine, who happens to be the local Jewson manager.  He howled and forwarded it to all his staff.  

tony


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

JackieP said:


> I loled


You did what? Did it hurt?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a naturist expression :lol: 

tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Phillip said:


> JackieP said:
> 
> 
> > I loled
> ...


LOLing does not usually hurt but ROLFing can.

Great joke :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

spykal said:


> LOLing does not usually hurt but ROLFing can.
> 
> Great joke :lol:


As does LMAO.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ROFLMA or PMSL is just plain embarrassing.

Funnily enough my Aunty who is now 70 did that as a little girl it took 3 months to stop her saying bluddy this bluddy that she was all of three - The old ones are the best!

Greenie


----------

